
Show HN: Kifi for Teams – Knowledge sharing and collaboration for teams - atto
https://www.kifi.com/
======
atto
Kifi is a knowledge management tool. Think social bookmarking, with lots more
added. We index every page you keep, giving free full-text searching across
all your content, integrated straight into Google with our Chrome and Firefox
extensions.

Today we're launching our teams feature, letting you easily save, collaborate,
and search content with a group of people. I'd love feedback and suggestions.
It's completely changed bookmarking for me, and hope it can help others be
more productive as well. Both the personal and teams product are free. If you
want to check out the upgraded teams features, use code HACKERNEWS for $150 in
credit.

~~~
felipebrnd
I found it very interesting and a few months ago looked out for something like
that for sharing interesting content with my team but didn't find anything.

We will give it a try and then I will post a feedback.

------
endymi0n
Seems more like a glorified link list to me than a "knowledge sharing" tool.
Such a pity, I'd be really interested in someone tackling the IMHO much harder
topic of real persistent knowledge sharing (wikis, knowledge bases) - which
suffers from constant abandonment, irrelevancy and still the need for everyone
for good documentation.

~~~
m52go
I agree, but isn't that a user-engagement / motivation issue?

It seems one can make the most beautiful, intuitive wiki-style tool for
enterprise knowledge sharing and it will quickly become irrelevant because no
one will consistently contribute.

That's why, I think, enterprise communication is such a hotter market...its
software consistently begs its users for attention.

------
micheljansen
Looks promising based on the landing page. At my previous workplace, we used
Evernote exactly like this, especially because of integration with Google
search.

Evernote's collaboration features are seriously lacking though. I'm curious to
see how this will stack up against it.

What will be the pricing model? Before investing time and effort into
something like this, I'd want to know it's backed by a sustainable business
model and will be around for years to come.

~~~
atto
We're a startup, but I want it to exist for years to come too :). We're
working on the sustainable business model, starting with paid premium teams
plans. Currently, they allow more granular control over privacy/team settings,
and will include more features like powerful integrations, content-saving, etc
very soon.

------
fiatjaf
I don't understand what exactly is a "knowledge sharing tool for teams"? Why
not use Trello for that?

~~~
atto
Thanks for the feedback, we're still honing the message. Here's some of our
differentiating features:

• Full-text search. Keep a page—or a co-worker keeps something work
related—and you can search for anything inside it. Great for finding that blog
post where you remember some of the content, but not the title.

• Integration into Google. With our Chrome and Firefox extensions, your keeps
show directly in Google. You don't have to remember you kept a page, and they
come back when you're searching for them.

• Communication. The browser extension easily lets you chat on the page or
send the page as an email. This makes isolating conversations to specific
content very easy. Even highlight a section of the page and send the
highlight.

• Libraries (groups of keeps) can be published, shared, and collaborated on.
Here are some of my public ones:
[https://www.kifi.com/andrew](https://www.kifi.com/andrew). We have tens more
private that we use internally.

Trello is awesome for task collaboration, and we think we compliment them for
keeping track and collaborating on web resources. Would love your feedback,
feel free to email me direct at andrew@kifi.com with any more thoughts.

~~~
fiatjaf
Well, I probably missed the specific use case for your product, but it sounds
something that cannot easily be accomplished with Trello.

Or maybe can, but you have some features I had never even thought about.
There's perhaps a subtle point from which a team should think about using your
service instead of Trello or other more general services.

